# heritage apple



## Eva Maria

La frase:

- A heritage variety of apple

Try:

- Una variedad de manzana ..........????????

Ideas: No idea whatsoever 

Mission: Impossible ?

Rescue Remedy: Foreros ?

EM


----------



## Txiri

Heritage or heirloom.  Heirloom tomatoes etc.  Una sugerencia, como el tiempo se me apremia:  busca el término en inglés para leer sobre lo que significa


----------



## alexacohen

Hola Eva María.
No sé exactamente cómo traducirlo, ya que heritage pears, apples etc. son árboles originales, que no han sido injertados ni modificados. Cada sitio tiene los suyos, heritage American apples, Australian pears, un montón.
Autóctonos, del país, tal vez.


----------



## Antpax

Hola Eva:

Sinceramente ni idea. Por lo que recurrí a San Google y encontré ésto:



> A *heritage* variety, or even plant for that matter, is one that has some significance to a particular region or culture. In this group I would include all older commercial varieties as well as those that could be classed as heirlooms (see below).  Fuente: http://ausgarden.com/edible-garden/heirloom-heritage-hybrid-open-pollinated.html


 
¿Cómo traducirlo? Chungo cubata. Por decir algo: "variedad tradicional/significativa/determinante".

Bueno a ver si a alguien se le ocurre algo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Sr. Moose

"del Viejo Mundo."


----------



## Carson

heritage applr: I've seen it in other contexts and it means "manzana típica" (del país que estes tratando)
Carson


----------



## Eva Maria

Txiri & Alexa & Antpax & Moose & Carson..... stop!

Hoy estoy poco inspirada, a lo que parece, porque no se me había ocurrido ver "heritage" desde este prisma!

De todas vuestras propuestas, entresaco:

- Manzana autóctona (Sí)

- Manzana tradicional (Ni sí ni no)

A partir de "heirloom", sugerido por Txiri, he encontrado:

- Manzana clásica (No)

- Manzana antigua (No)

NOTA: "Manzana del Viejo Mundo" y "Manzana típica" me han parecido muy pintorescas y graciosas!

Thanks very much to you all! Sois un cielo!

EM


----------



## alexacohen

Te decidas por la tarta de manzana que te decidas, por favor invítanos a una porción.
Siempre es un placer hablar contigo, Eva María.
Gracias.


----------



## Txiri

Cómo que stop? si estamos comenzando!!!

I got a reprieve, my work appt. got pushed back 5 hours ...

Tengo una vecina que plantó un arbusto de rosas. Cuando compró la planta, las flores eran de un color salmón-rosado. Tras un par de años, el color se ha revertido al color natural del rosal: un rojo oscuro teñido del color del vino. Conclusión: el tal rosal no era "heritage-heirloom"

Según lo que encuentro sobre rosales, es posible que la palabra sea "antiguo".


----------



## Eva Maria

Txiri said:


> Cómo que stop? si estamos comenzando!!!
> 
> I got a reprieve, my work appt. got pushed back 5 hours ...
> 
> Tengo una vecina que plantó un arbusto de rosas. Cuando compró la planta, las flores eran de un color salmón-rosado. Tras un par de años, el color se ha revertido al color natural del rosal: un rojo oscuro teñido del color del vino. Conclusión: el tal rosal no era "heritage-heirloom"
> 
> Según lo que encuentro sobre rosales, es posible que la palabra sea "antiguo".


 
Hahahahahaha, Txiri! Iba embalada con tantos nombres que he estado a punto de poner a foreros inexistentes! 

Fascinante mutación! (Suerte que a las personas no nos pasa!)

Pienso que "antigua" tal vez quede bien al referirse a árboles y plantas, pero para una fruta "comestible", me quedo con "autóctona", sugerido por Alexa.

Thanks for your interesting comments!

EM

PS: Gracias, querida Alexa, pienso lo mismo respecto a ti! Y en lo que respecta a la tarta, soy una patosa como pastelera! (Mejor se la encargo a Babette, la del pantagruélico festín)


----------



## Antpax

Eva Maria said:


> Hahahahahaha, Txiri! Iba embalada con tantos nombres que he estado a punto de poner a foreros inexistentes!
> 
> Fascinante mutación! (Suerte que a las personas no nos pasa!)
> 
> Pienso que "antigua" tal vez quede bien al referirse a árboles y plantas, pero para una fruta "comestible", me quedo con "autóctona", sugerido por Alexa.
> 
> Thanks for your interesting comments!
> 
> EM
> 
> PS: Gracias, querida Alexa, pienso lo mismo respecto a ti!


 
Hola otra vez:

Ahora que te has quedado con "autóctona" , te propongo otra a raíz de lo indicado por Txiri, "especie genuina", a ver que te parece.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Masood

How about _una manzana sinónimosa con la región/el país_?


----------



## JanetF

Eva Maria said:


> - Manzana autóctona (Sí)
> 
> - Manzana tradicional (Ni sí ni no)
> 
> A partir de "heirloom", sugerido por Txiri, he encontrado:
> 
> - Manzana clásica (No)
> 
> - Manzana antigua (No)


 
Hi, EM!  These heritage apples wouldn't be sheltering under a fruit cage with an elevated roof containing a louvred vent, would they?!! 

As I write this, I am listening to The Food Programme on BBC Radio 4 and they frequently talk about heritage varieties.  Of the suggestions which you have had so far, _tradicional_ is probably the closest to the feeling of the original.  

Out of interest, why did you discount _clásica_?  That would have been my second choice. 

Here is a extract from http://www.normancollett.org.uk/24_detailNews_Apples_Tesco_Old-apple-varieties_Brogdale-orchard.html about heritage apples. "Heritage fruit is old fashioned apple varieties, those that have been around for at least the last 50 years; the few trees currently in production have been in the ground for between 20 and 30 years: not many have been grown, but consumers are interested in the varieties. "Over the years, the tree’s production diminishes and they are now reaching an age where they are not bearing the same volume of fruit," said Mr Sadler. "A good way to maintain a low level of these much loved old varieties is to use them as pollinators in a modern orchard."  
Heritage pack varieties include Lord Lambourne, Laxton Superb, Chivers Delight, Worcester, Spartan and Charles Ross. There are only a few Kent growers producing these varieties which are marketed through Norman Collett Ltd. "We have always made them available," Mr Sadler continued, "in the past they have been sold as a traditional variety, but the development of the heritage pack has meant greater promotion."

If you Google a string like Heritage varieties English apples you'll find lots more about heritage apples.

Espero que te ayude!


----------



## bishikory

Autóctona me gusta. Nativa, ¿no quedaría también?


----------



## romarsan

Eva Maria said:


> Hahahahahaha, Txiri! Iba embalada con tantos nombres que he estado a punto de poner a foreros inexistentes!
> 
> Fascinante mutación! (Suerte que a las personas no nos pasa!)
> 
> Pienso que "antigua" tal vez quede bien al referirse a árboles y plantas, pero para una fruta "comestible", me quedo con "autóctona", sugerido por Alexa.
> 
> Thanks for your interesting comments!
> 
> EM
> 
> PS: Gracias, querida Alexa, pienso lo mismo respecto a ti!


 
Hola Eva,
¿Y lo vamos a dejar ya? ¿ahora que enciendo yo el ordenador? Pues bueno, como querais, pero en cualquier caso propongo una nueva posibilidad, a ver si cuela y os enganchais otra vez. ¿Que tal "oriundas"? O ¿con denominación de origen?
¡Mira que me gusta complicar las cosas!
Un besazo


----------



## JanetF

P.S. There is a difference between _autóctona_ and Heritage varieties - a subtle, but very clear difference.  If you have time to follow the link which I posted above, you'll understand it.


----------



## JanetF

Not _autóctona_ - no, no, NO!  The reason why?  If, for example, in the eighteenth century a variety of apple had been introduced to the orchards of England (where it had not previously been found) from France it would not be _autóctona._  However, today - several centuries on - those apples - if they are still grown - will be heritage apples.  

They form part of our heritage, although they did not originate in our country.  Do you see the difference?  I hope so!  

I feel so alone in my struggle against _autóctona ...!_


----------



## bishikory

JanetF said:


> P.S. There is a difference between _autóctona_ and Heritage varieties - a subtle, but very clear difference.  If you have time to follow the link which I posted above, you'll understand it.


Por lo que deduzco [¿de *deducir* o de *dedo*?], se trata más bien de la "alcurnia" de las manzanas [o fruta --oh fruta que te vas para no volver, ejem…] y no de su origen. Algo como "old money" y "new money".


----------



## JanetF

Yes, Bishikory - you have grasped the idea!  Thank you!


----------



## Eva Maria

Me he despistado un momento, entro y 

Antpax & Masood & Janet & Bishikory & Romarsan ..... stop ?

Recapitulemos:

- La manzana genuina de Antpax

- La manzana oriunda de Romarsan

- La "exótica" manzana sinónimosa (entre "sinónima" y "mimosa") de Masood (además de ser genial, te inventas palabras y todo, like Shakespeare!)

- Janet's riveting and passionate comments (necesitaría toda una tesis doctoral para hacer frente a tus profusos y sustanciosos posts!)

- La manzana alcurniosa, linajuda, prosapiosa, rancioabolengosa de Bishikury (Ah, me olvidé de tu "manzana nativa")

- La manzana de Blancanieves No, ésta no

¿Os puedo confesar que sólo existe "manzana autóctona"? Jejejeje 

But thanks! 

EM

FE DE ERRATAS: Resulta que la "manzana tradicional" también existe!


----------



## Masood

Eva Maria said:


> - La "exótica" manzana sinónimosa (entre "sinónima" y "mimosa") de Masood (además de ser genial, te inventas palabras y todo, like Shakespeare!)


Perdona. Lo que tenía en mente era la palabra inglesa _synonymous_.
Es decir '(A heritage apple is) an apple synonymous with the region/country'. *¿Cómo se diría synonymous en español?*


----------



## romarsan

Eva Maria said:


> Me he despistado un momento, entro y
> 
> Antpax & Masood & Janet & Bishikory & Romarsan ..... stop ?
> 
> Recapitulemos:
> 
> - La manzana genuina de Antpax
> 
> - La manzana oriunda de Romarsan
> 
> - La "exótica" manzana sinónimosa (entre "sinónima" y "mimosa") de Masood (además de ser genial, te inventas palabras y todo, like Shakespeare!)
> 
> - Janet's riveting and passionate comments (necesitaría toda una tesis doctoral para hacer frente a tus profusos y sustanciosos posts!)
> 
> - La manzana alcurniosa, linajuda, prosapiosa, rancioabolengosa de Bishikury
> 
> - La manzana de Blancanieves No, ésta no
> 
> ¿Os puedo confesar que sólo existe "manzana autóctona"? Jejejeje
> 
> But thanks!
> 
> EM


 
Ah bueno... pero ¿y lo que nos hemos divertido? jajaja


----------



## JanetF

But Eva María, I (presumably we) don't want you to sully your reputation as a precise, perfect translator by mistranslating this term!  Where is the smiley icon for tearful, passionate pleading?  Nowhere to be found - I'll have to make do with this one ... 

In fact, !


----------



## Txiri

Eva Maria said:


> Pienso que "antigua" tal vez quede bien al referirse a árboles y plantas, pero para una fruta "comestible", me quedo con "autóctona", sugerido por Alexa.


 
Wikipedia has an interesting little piece on "heritage-heirloom" plants, most of which accdg. to Wiki are vegetables (throwing some cold water on the hypothesis that heirloom-heritage cultivars of apple trees, rose bushes, or tomato plants might be referred to differently, depending on whether they are eaten or not.)  I do not understand why it would matter if the thing is eaten.  The reference here is not to the *fruit, *but rather to the genealogy of the plant the fruit or vegetable grows on.


----------



## Eva Maria

Masood said:


> Perdona. Lo que tenía en mente era la palabra inglesa _synonymous_.
> Es decir '(A heritage apple is) an apple synonymous with the region/country'. *¿Cómo se diría synonymous en español?*


 
Sorry, Masood! No pensé en comentártelo!

Creo que "autóctona", "oriunda" o "del país" serían la traducción apropiada para "synonymus" tomado en este sentido que tú dices.

But thanks for that beautiful unusal name for an apple! (a new variety _pomus Masoodii_ ?) 

Kisses,

EM



			
				JanetF said:
			
		

> But Eva María, I (presumably we) don't want you to sully your reputation as a precise, perfect translator by mistranslating this term! Where is the smiley icon for tearful, passionate pleading? Nowhere to be found - I'll have to make do with this one ...
> 
> In fact, !


 
Jajajajaja, Janet!

Oooooooookkkkkk! You're right! As (almost) always!

Puesto que "manzana tradicional" sí existe, la pooooooongo....

Besos!

EM

PS: También falta un emoticón quitándose un mini-sombrerito de la redonda cabeza para decir "chapeau"!




			
				Txiri said:
			
		

> Wikipedia has an interesting little piece on "heritage-heirloom" plants, most of which accdg. to Wiki are vegetables (throwing some cold water on the hypothesis that heirloom-heritage cultivars of apple trees, rose bushes, or tomato plants might be referred to differently, depending on whether they are eaten or not.) I do not understand why it would matter if the thing is eaten. The reference here is not to the *fruit, *but rather to the genealogy of the plant the fruit or vegetable grows on.


 
Wow, Txiri! Entre tú y Janet nos teneis superinformad@s!

Yes, it's true! Pero al pensar en el lector de la obra, le sonará raro leer "antigua" o "clásica", etc... al referirse a una manzana que ellos verán como "comida" y no como parte de un árbol.

Al final, pongo algo que acontentará tanto a ti como a Janet (y de paso a mi reputación como traductora):

"Manzana tradicional", que engloba la idea de "heritage"/"heirloom". En cambio, "manzana autóctona" sería una "native apple".

Cheers!

EM


----------



## fuzzzylogix

Eva Maria said:


> La frase:
> 
> - A heritage variety of apple
> 
> Try:
> 
> - Una variedad de manzana ..........????????
> 
> Ideas: No idea whatsoever
> 
> Mission: Impossible ?
> 
> Rescue Remedy: Foreros ?
> 
> EM


 
Sólo te puedo decir que en informática, los "sistemas legacy" son sistemas heredados de tecnología antigua.

Quizás aquí se refiere a variedades originales o heredadas...o variedades originales heredadas.


----------



## Eva Maria

romarsan said:


> Ah bueno... pero ¿y lo que nos hemos divertido? jajaja


 
Querida Rosalía,

Con vosotr@s es imposible no divertirse! (Además de aprender, que ahí está la gracia)

Besitos,

EM



			
				fuzzzylogix said:
			
		

> Sólo te puedo decir que en informática, los "sistemas legacy" son sistemas heredados de tecnología antigua.
> 
> Quizás aquí se refiere a variedades originales o heredadas...o variedades originales heredadas.


 
Ya me extrañaba que no aparecieras tú, dear Fuzzzy!

Como ponga "variedad heredada de manzana" no sólo no va a parecer sabrosa, sino que la editora me tirará el pesado coffee table book a la cabeza! Jajajajaja

Y la "manzana original" parece la de Adam & Eve! 

Pero gracias por tus siempre bienvenidas aportaciones!

Eve (without Adam)

PS: _Al pasar por la Congrats me ha parecido ver algo... interesante ..._


----------



## JanetF

Eva Maria said:


> Al final, pongo algo que acontentará tanto a ti como a Janet (y de paso a mi reputación como traductora):
> 
> "Manzana tradicional", que engloba la idea de "heritage"/"heirloom".
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> EM


 
Eva María, you've made an old woman very happy!  Well, not that old, but you get the idea!


----------



## Antpax

Txiri said:


> Wikipedia has an interesting little piece on "heritage-heirloom" plants, most of which accdg. to Wiki are vegetables (throwing some cold water on the hypothesis that heirloom-heritage cultivars of apple trees, rose bushes, or tomato plants might be referred to differently, depending on whether they are eaten or not.) I do not understand why it would matter if the thing is eaten. *The reference here is not to the fruit, but rather to the genealogy of the plant the fruit or vegetable grows on*.


 
Hi Txiri,

So if we were talking about dogs instead of apple, we would say "with _pedigree, _wouldn´t we?

Cheers.

Ant


----------



## borgonyon

Eso, ant, ¡así se hace! Entre tú y bishi me han robado la inspiración. Manzana tradicional me parece muy interesante, pero no convincente.


----------



## Eva Maria

borgonyon said:


> Eso, ant, ¡así se hace! Entre tú y bishi me han robado la inspiración. Manzana tradicional me parece muy interesante, pero no convincente.


 
Faltabas tú, Borgonyon!

"Manzana autóctona", como he comentado on the run antes, pienso que sería una "native apple".

"Manzana tradicional" creo que transmite bastante bien la idea de "la manzana de toda la vida / de siempre heredada de los manzanos de nuestros antepasados".

Otras ideas descabelladas que aún no se nos habían ocurrido:

- Manzana primigenia

- Ur-apple (from Urapfel )

¿Qué os parecería convincente a vos, sire? 

EM


----------



## borgonyon

Ea, Eva, primigenia me gusta. ¿No es un sinónimo de "nativa"?


----------



## Eva Maria

borgonyon said:


> Ea, Eva, primigenia me gusta. ¿No es un sinónimo de "nativa"?


 
Dear Borgonyon,

"Primigenia" sería más o menos como "original", y creo que no va bien para traducir "heritage".

Aunque pensándolo bien "autóctona" en el sentido de "nativa" que tú comentas, también podría transmitir la idea de "manzana de la tierra / del país". Y luego está la "tradicional".....

I'll have to decide myself sometime (before sending the translation, I mean!)

Ya tengo un empacho de manzanas!

Thanks for your valuable presence!

Kisses from Tarragona (today),

Eva M


----------



## abeltio

Una variedad de manzana con alcurnia...

Inspirado en Mafalda de Quino:
Señora: - Manolito! Esta manteca está rancia!!
Manolito: - Rancia? (olfateando) Nooooo! Es alcurnia que le dicen...


----------



## Eva Maria

*BREAKING NEWS!!!!!*

Estaba trasteando entre tomates en el huerto y me he encontrado con:

_"Nos quedan los «heirloom tomatoes». Los tomates de herencia o legado."_

Then

Heritage apple = *Manzana de herencia!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Jejejejejeje  He hecho que os estrujarais los sesos para luego volver al principio sin más! 

EM



abeltio said:


> Una variedad de manzana con alcurnia...
> 
> Inspirado en Mafalda de Quino:
> Señora: - Manolito! Esta manteca está rancia!!
> Manolito: - Rancia? (olfateando) Nooooo! Es alcurnia que le dicen...


 
Thanks, Abeltio! Las tiras de Mafalda son geniales!

Existirá la "manteca de herencia" / "heirloom butter" o "heritage butter"?

EM


----------



## JanetF

Eva Maria said:


> *BREAKING NEWS!!!!!*
> 
> Heritage apple = *Manzana de herencia!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Jejejejejeje  He hecho que os estrujarais los sesos para luego volver al principio sin más!


 
Surely this can't be the end of this thread?  Is that really it?  What will we all do with those long, empty hours without the heritage apple debate to occupy our minds?

I have a wonderful graphic of a happy, smiling apple which I have tried to copy and paste into this message for you, but I can't make it work, but I'm sure you can imagine it!


----------



## pilgrim38

Puede ser la manzana aborigen?


saludos.


----------



## Eva Maria

pilgrim38 said:


> Puede ser la manzana aborigen?
> 
> 
> saludos.


 
Pilgrim,

Esto de "manzana aborigen" suena como a "manzana indígena"!

Ahora que he encontrado la manzana buscada en tropecientos posts, me la tendré que quedar!

*Manzana de herencia*

Thanks for your reply!

EM

PS: Janet, thanks for the delicious virtual apple!


----------



## Txiri

Ay, en google no aparece 

manzana
manzano
tomate
frutales 
cultivares
ni ~ de legado
ni ~ de herencia

Quizás alguien en un país de habla española puede ponerse al teléfono con un profesor en la rama D) para ver cómo se refiere a esta clase de cultivar.


----------



## Eva Maria

Txiri said:


> Ay, en google no aparece
> 
> manzana
> manzano
> tomate
> frutales
> cultivares
> ni ~ de legado
> ni ~ de herencia
> 
> Quizás alguien en un país de habla española puede ponerse al teléfono con un profesor en la rama D) para ver cómo se refiere a esta clase de cultivar.


 
Dear Txiri,

True, it's not in the dictionaries yet! Pero veo que "de herencia" se usa para indicar "heritage"/"heirloom" profusamente (con todo tipo de vegetales, menos con manzanas! )

Ni "manzana tradicional" ni "manzana autóctona" acababan de redondear la idea de "herencia", así que ¿por qué no poner "de herencia"?

Thanks for your steady feedback!

EM

PHA (POST HERITAGE APPLE): "Txiri piensa: es como Txiri"


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Sometamos las propuestas a la prueba de la realidad ( lo que televisión española llama 'la prueba del algodón'):
Si alguien pide en un mercado español manzanas autóctonas, genuinas, de herencia, tradicionales, índigenas, aborígenes, tradicionales, etc. etc. lo más probable es que lo corran a manzanazos.
Lo de manzanas del país puede que lo entiendan. Pero tiene su punto débil. He vivido en un país hispanoamericano donde 'merluza del país' era lo que en el país se vendía como merluza, aunque todo el mundo sabía que no era merluza. Y una jovencita de piel sonrosada y pelo rubio natural, un auténtico bombón, 'blanca del país' tenía su puntico afro, que era como la canela en el arroz con leche.
Consecuencia: Entérese cual es la manzana propia del país, y luego pídala por su nombre 'reineta', 'tabardilla', o alguna de las 250 clases de manzanas _autóctonas _asturianas como 'raxao', 'xianina', 'durón', 'solarina', ...
O simplemente decir 'manzana asturiana', 'chilena', 'marroquí',...


----------



## Eva Maria

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Sometamos las propuestas a la prueba de la realidad ( lo que televisión española llama 'la prueba del algodón'):
> Si alguien pide en un mercado español manzanas autóctonas, genuinas, de herencia, tradicionales, índigenas, aborígenes, tradicionales, etc. etc. lo más probable es que lo corran a manzanazos.
> Lo de manzanas del país puede que lo entiendan. Pero tiene su punto débil. He vivido en un país hispanoamericano donde 'merluza del país' era lo que en el país se vendía como merluza, aunque todo el mundo sabía que no era merluza. Y una jovencita de piel sonrosada y pelo rubio natural, un auténtico bombón, 'blanca del país' tenía su puntico afro, que era como la canela en el arroz con leche.
> Consecuencia: Entérese cual es la manzana propia del país, y luego pídala por su nombre 'reineta', 'tabardilla', o alguna de las 250 clases de manzanas _autóctonas _asturianas como 'raxao', 'xianina', 'durón', 'solarina', ...
> O simplemente decir 'manzana asturiana', 'chilena', 'marroquí',...


 
Dear Manuel,

Tras leer (bufff) todas las variedades (arff) existentes, me parece que pediré:

- Una manzana (cualquiera..., no importa..., esa suculenta verde brillante de ahí misma, si hace el favor...)

EM


----------

